# Need a kickstand for repop Orange Krate



## bikemonkey (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi folks - I have a local customer who wants a kickstand (w/internals) for his son's reproduction Orange Krate. Will an original Stingray kickstand fit - any differences in the sprague, etc?

I think they will be joining the CABE. They are really nice folks and kinda new to the hobby. I told them they would find a warm welcome here.

Thanks!


----------

